# Chealsea grin's ernie balls



## brutalwizard (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm not sure I feel they should all have an endorsement (please correct me if I'm wrong) But if Jason Richardson walks into a band and joins, they all get an endorsement? Don't get me wrong, I love Chelsea Grin but most of their songs are chugga chugga. Ernie Ball is a high-end product and if I gave endorsements I'd want them to do a little more than chugs.
Just my two cents.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 11, 2012)

^It doesn't work like that. Emmure has endorsements too.


----------



## jarnozz (Apr 11, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love Chelsea Grin but most of their songs are chugga chugga. Ernie Ball is a high-end product and if I gave endorsements I'd want them to do a little more than chugs.
> Just my two cents.



- Everyone knows that Ernie ball guitar is a high end product, common it's like 1+1 equals 2. This only proves the Ernie ball guitar can do a brutal Chugga Chugga sound. It's called, expending your market. now guys who want an high end guitar with a chugga sound know the ernie ball can do it to! Yep it's that simple.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Apr 11, 2012)

It's called ME WANT WHITE ONE !


----------



## SpaceDock (Apr 11, 2012)

If EB is endorsing you, you're doing something right.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Apr 11, 2012)

Depends on what your definition of 'right' is.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Apr 11, 2012)

Have you ever thought that Jason Richardson is actually an undercover EB agent who's mission is to infiltrate all the latest deathcore bands and hook them up with EB endorsments.

First Born of Osiris

Now Chelsea Grin

Who next? 

EDIT: He used EB in ASP but was he endorsed then?


----------



## MikeH (Apr 11, 2012)

You mean these? (5 of which are just Jason's)


----------



## MikeH (Apr 11, 2012)

Oh, sorry. Here's all of them.


----------



## Danukenator (Apr 11, 2012)

Lets just say, I'm GRINNING that they got endorsements.


----------



## TheBigGroove (Apr 11, 2012)

endorsements = marketing ploy...not a reward for musicianship or skill (not referencing jason of course)

that $30,000 pic is pretty cool though


----------



## eurolove (Apr 11, 2012)

lol bottom right, looks like jason stole lee's white one.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Apr 11, 2012)

Wow at the quilted one he's holding. The neck looks like a different kind of wood than rosewood??


----------



## Rick (Apr 11, 2012)

MikeH said:


> Oh, sorry. Here's all of them.



He's on his way to being the EB version of Stephen Carpenter.


----------



## Floppystrings (Apr 11, 2012)

So they have like 12 versions of the same guitar?

That is kind of odd.


----------



## Floppystrings (Apr 11, 2012)

Rick said:


> He's on his way to being the EB version of Stephen Carpenter.



Well, that makes sense, because Deftones have five tunings or something lol.

I love Stef's guitars.


----------



## implicit (Apr 11, 2012)

this is not helping my EB GAS! i wonder how many of those JPs jason actually paid for...


----------



## Necris (Apr 11, 2012)

implicit said:


> this is not helping my EB GAS! i wonder how many of those JPs jason actually paid for...


Presumably all of them. He may get a discount but I doubt EBMM would just give him guitars for free.


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 11, 2012)

The white and green sparkles are killer!


----------



## implicit (Apr 11, 2012)

Necris said:


> Presumably all of them. He may get a discount but I doubt EBMM would just give him guitars for free.



yeah, reasonable assumption. he was definitely given one of them when BOO signed, saw some stuff on their facey b about it.


----------



## Danukenator (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm under the impression he may be trying to collect more JP guitars than John Petrucci.


----------



## WillDfx (Apr 11, 2012)

I wonder if they all have Rosewood necks?


----------



## DMAallday (Apr 11, 2012)

this is amazing!!! I saw them live in texas at sxsw and sbsw, they look sick live!!


----------



## JoeyBTL (Apr 12, 2012)

Necris said:


> Presumably all of them. He may get a discount but I doubt EBMM would just give him guitars for free.



You'd be surprised. I played a show with an EBMM endorsed band and one of their guitarists was saying how good they were to them and that they just gave them their current guitars for that tour. Im not saying Jason got every last one for free but I'd be surprised if he payed for all of them.


----------



## brutalwizard (Apr 12, 2012)

A friend showed me this pic from one of there other guitarists twitter feed


----------



## Metalus (Apr 12, 2012)

JoeyBTL said:


> You'd be surprised. I played a show with an EBMM endorsed band and one of their guitarists was saying how good they were to them and that they just gave them their current guitars for that tour. Im not saying Jason got every last one for free but I'd be surprised if he payed for all of them.



Thats frickin awesome


----------



## AndyLunt (Apr 12, 2012)

I saw an old post from Lee from Born of Osiris saying they get more than a 40% discount from EBMM, I'd be pretty stoked with that! Also I could be wrong but I think that...

Jason R has:
Jp12
bfr 7 Quilt Cherry burst w/rosewoood neck
bfr 7 Quilt Black burst w/rosewood neck
bfr 7 Flame purple?
jp7 ruby red?

Dan Jones has the...
jpxi w/rosewood neck
jpxi white sparkle
standard jpx

And the other dude has the...
jpxi green sparkle
bfr 7 flame tobacco burst

I lurk their twitter occassionally.....


----------



## AndyLunt (Apr 12, 2012)

^^And Lee also said it's not the same for every endorsee and that he wasn't allowed to disclose any more information!


----------



## ilovefinnish (Apr 12, 2012)

wooow good for them!! those are sexy guitars


----------



## Levi79 (Apr 12, 2012)

So is Chelsea Grin good now with Jason in it? They were everything I don't like in my deathcore compiled into a band before, but Jason is an insane player.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm not a fan of the band, but damn are those some sexy guitars. EBMM just keeps pumping out the quality.


----------



## broj15 (Apr 12, 2012)

Levi79 said:


> So is Chelsea Grin good now with Jason in it? They were everything I don't like in my deathcore compiled into a band before, but Jason is an insane player.



No one really knows for sure and we probably won't til the new ep drops in June.


----------



## sell2792 (Apr 12, 2012)

In my opinion, Chelsea Grin's biggest flaw is/was their vocals. Aside from that, it is what it is, but I'm sure they'll be taking the new album to the next level with Jason.


----------



## MikeH (Apr 12, 2012)

Agreed. Their vocalist is terrible, but I can listen to the music and not be bothered.


----------



## RuffeDK (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh my... what horrible music... nice guitars tho !


----------



## 7stringDemon (Apr 12, 2012)

I think their vocals are badass. His highs are WAY different from the norm. At least on the new album they are. 

Love the guitars just as much! If any of the members are on SSO, I say congrats to you sir/sirs!


----------



## broj15 (Apr 12, 2012)

I know the subject has been beaten to death but I loved Alex's vocals on the first ep and Desolation of Eden but i was really let down when he changed up his highs for my Damnation. I guess he kind of had to though, seeing as how his old style would be almost impossible to keep doing night after night on tour without straining something. Either way i still love the band.

Edit: Does this mean that thier bass player will be switching to EBMM as well?


----------



## MikeH (Apr 12, 2012)

Already has.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 12, 2012)

That last picture is hilarious in the most ridiculous way.


----------



## MikeH (Apr 12, 2012)

MOAR!






JPXI with a rosewood neck...


----------



## broj15 (Apr 12, 2012)

That stingray bass is looking sick. It's times like this when i wish i had an extra $2000 to go spend on a new bass


----------



## Don Vito (Apr 12, 2012)

MikeH said:


> Already has.


Near Crabcore levels here.


----------



## TMM (Apr 12, 2012)

Green sparkle is sweet!

First time I realized that there was more than one guitarist in the band


----------



## MikeH (Apr 12, 2012)

There's 3...


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 12, 2012)

Those comments above me are funny xD

New goal now:
Start alright deathcore band.
Get Jason Richardson in.
Reap rewards.
He then moves on.

It's like he goes to semi-good bands and makes them epic, then leaves xD


----------



## Compton (Apr 12, 2012)

I haven't listened to much Chelsea Grin. I have a soft spot for some of that heavy deathcoreish stuff but they didn't appeal to me too much. It's got a lot of potential with him now, I am excited and looking forward to it! 

As far as the guitars go, I've played a few EBMM when I worked at GC years and years ago and I remember they played absolutely amazingly. I would kill to play those 7's!!!


----------



## Levi79 (Apr 13, 2012)

Their vocals are just absolutely awful. I can usually look past shit vocals if the instrumentals are good, but I don't think I ever would be able to here.


----------



## sell2792 (Apr 13, 2012)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> It's like he goes to semi-good bands and makes them epic, then leaves xD



All Shall Perish and BOO were already epic!

Luke Jaeger, Chris Storey, and Jason Richardson should start a band next.


----------



## jawbreaker (Apr 13, 2012)

I have hope for Chelsea grin with jason in the band. I feel that he can make their new album something worth listening too.


----------



## Edika (Apr 13, 2012)

Damn that's a lot of balls in one thread!


----------



## Jahanasaurus (Apr 14, 2012)

this really upsets me.


----------



## Bigfan (Apr 14, 2012)

Jahanasaurus said:


> this really upsets me.



What upsets you?


----------



## samdaman87 (Apr 14, 2012)

I have never gave these guys a shot with their music but if they are getting Endorsed and the haters are hating than you are 100% obviously doing something right.


----------



## leonardo7 (Apr 14, 2012)

When they got endorsed by Schecter a couple years ago I was really hoping that they would get some sick Schecter customs but I think that EBMM was a good switch for them. Its a shame that the EBMM Custom shop isnt open to the public.


----------



## Jahanasaurus (Apr 14, 2012)

Bigfan said:


> What upsets you?



the metric fucktonne of sweet JP's in awesome colours going to an awful band.


----------



## MikeH (Apr 14, 2012)

Poor you.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Apr 15, 2012)

Am I the only person here who thinks that they're awesome? 

Dunno. I like heavy music. Chelsea Grin is heavy music. I don't really look into the sub-genre's.


----------



## Choady (Apr 15, 2012)

implicit said:


> yeah, reasonable assumption. he was definitely given one of them when BOO signed, saw some stuff on their facey b about it.



Yea, EB seems pretty chill the bands they endorse. Most of the bands that get them "free" are bands that mainly listened to by Musicians. Probably the most efficient way to market their product.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 15, 2012)

7stringDemon said:


> Am I the only person here who thinks that they're awesome?
> 
> Dunno. I like heavy music. Chelsea Grin is heavy music. I don't really look into the sub-genre's.



Guitars= awesome

band= not so awesome. I mean it's like how Emmure got endorsed by ibanez. Nothing special with either band, but the public likes them. It's smart move by EBMM considering how the tweenies are getting into deathcore these days. 

I just wish they (tweenie deathcore kids) would give actual musical bands a listen. They just want an excuse to go to a show and flail their arms around aimlessly. I've been to a The Acacia Strain concert, got really pissed seeing that xD 

Another awful thing about that show was every band besides The Contortionist and Terror sounded exactly the same in everything song.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Apr 15, 2012)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Guitars= awesome
> 
> band= not so awesome. I mean it's like how Emmure got endorsed by ibanez. Nothing special with either band, but the public likes them. It's smart move by EBMM considering how the tweenies are getting into deathcore these days.
> 
> ...


 
They usually do. I can't listen to it all day but I can get a few songs into my daily musical routine.

And when you see hardcore dancers, you have to push them into the real mosh/circle pit. It's the only way to stop this problem.


----------



## MikeH (Apr 15, 2012)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> I just wish they (tweenie deathcore kids) would give actual musical bands a listen. They just want an excuse to go to a show and flail their arms around aimlessly. I've been to a The Acacia Strain concert, got really pissed seeing that xD



Who cares? Kids want to have fun at shows. Let them have fun.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Apr 15, 2012)

Man, so much music hate. Where's the love?


I've always heard that music tastes are supposed to narrow as one gets older. For me, the older I get, the more and more open to music I get. I'll never understand how some people can be so negative towards music genres (as a whole, not even individual bands)  It's not like there's some sort of mutual exclusivity in music taste. 

If you put my ipod on random theres a good chance it might go something like Spawn of Possession > Sun Ra > Chelsea Grin > Shpongle



/pseudo rant


----------



## broj15 (Apr 15, 2012)

Honestly I love Chelsea Grin. They write heavy stuff and they have some cool sinister sounding riffs, but they can still manage to sound catchy.
and to all the haters: feel free to try and tear other bands down when you have sponsorships and are touring coast to coast, but until that happens do you really have that much room to talk? No, they don't play "true" metal, but people like them so they must be doing something right.


----------



## Blind Theory (Apr 15, 2012)

Jahanasaurus said:


> the metric fucktonne of sweet JP's in awesome colours going to an awful band.



It must really suck obsessing over how much you hate a band on an internet forum. Regardless of whether or not YOU like the music, a LOT of people do and they obviously are doing something right. Those are all sick guitars and I'd say if EBMM gave them an endorsement, they DESERVE it. 


More on topic, if Luke Jaeger, Chris Storey and Jason Richardson started a band I would cry for 3 days I'd be so happy. Who would do vocals, drums and bass though? It has to be solid all the way around.


----------



## DMAallday (Apr 15, 2012)

any more pictures of that sparkly white jpxi out there!!! I'm in love


----------



## Saber_777 (Apr 15, 2012)

ZOMB13 said:


> It's called ME WANT WHITE ONE !


 

Well fuck, if its that kind of thread. I'll take the green one.


----------



## Koop (Apr 15, 2012)

All_Shall_Rot said:


> Well fuck, if its that kind of thread. I'll take the green one.



Yep. Green with gold hardware is always win.


----------



## Progfather (Apr 16, 2012)

The guy is a killer player no doubt. I'm kind of bummed to see that he's with Chelsea Grin now considering BOO's "The Discovery" was a phenomenal album. Maybe he'll improve Chelsea Grins future while he's with them.

Back on topic, that is a wicked collection. Nice balls.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Apr 16, 2012)

Progfather said:


> The guy is a killer player no doubt. I'm kind of bummed to see that he's with Chelsea Grin now considering BOO's "The Discovery" was a phenomenal album. Maybe he'll improve Chelsea Grins future while he's with them.
> 
> Back on topic, that is a wicked collection. Nice balls.



I'm definitely looking forward to hearing their new material with him in the band.


----------



## Jahanasaurus (Apr 16, 2012)

Blind Theory said:


> It must really suck obsessing over how much you hate a band on an internet forum. Regardless of whether or not YOU like the music, a LOT of people do and they obviously are doing something right. Those are all sick guitars and I'd say if EBMM gave them an endorsement, they DESERVE it.
> 
> 
> More on topic, if Luke Jaeger, Chris Storey and Jason Richardson started a band I would cry for 3 days I'd be so happy. Who would do vocals, drums and bass though? It has to be solid all the way around.



Obsessing? More like 2 seconds out of my time to post.

Anyway, Jason is a great player I agree and deserves the endorsement but the band on the whole? meh.


----------



## oremus91 (Apr 16, 2012)

It's not about deserving anything, its about bringing in the revenue. Ernie Ball/Music Man isn't your big secret tree house club. I don't like the band either but that's how the world goes 'round.


----------



## thatguy5557123 (Apr 16, 2012)

sell2792 said:


> All Shall Perish and BOO were already epic!
> 
> Luke Jaeger, Chris Storey, and Jason Richardson should start a band next.


 lol it would be all sweeping then chug chug chug and a flamenco riff every song? id pay for that!


----------



## yellowv (Apr 16, 2012)

I love these damn things. Oh how I wish I could get custom JP's. That green sparkle is magnificent. If Chelsea Grin can get endorsed more power to them.... Although we all know.... No Jason, no EBMM


----------



## sell2792 (Apr 17, 2012)

Blind Theory said:


> More on topic, if Luke Jaeger, Chris Storey and Jason Richardson started a band I would cry for 3 days I'd be so happy. Who would do vocals, drums and bass though? It has to be solid all the way around.



Jon Huber for vocals, Hector de Santiago on drums, and Andrew Tate on bass.


----------



## DMAallday (Apr 21, 2012)

I know this may sound stupid but, that white guitar is a custom finish right? That's not pearl white?


----------



## WillDfx (Apr 21, 2012)

DMAallday said:


> I know this may sound stupid but, that white guitar is a custom finish right? That's not pearl white?



Yes, its a custom finish. You can get a regular JP6/7 in pearl white, but JP BFR's only come with trans colors stock. With the jpx/jpxi/JP12 as the only exception to the trans colors, as those obviously come in solid colors.


----------



## MikeH (Apr 21, 2012)

I still have to go with the JPXI with the Rosewood neck as my favorite.


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 21, 2012)

MikeH said:


> I still have to go with the JPXI with the Rosewood neck as my favorite.



I know I'd hit the shit out of it if EBMM were selling it as a model!


----------



## MikeH (Apr 21, 2012)

Same. But alas. I'm still going to go with the JPX7 once I'm financially stable enough to finance a $2,500 instrument.


----------



## Varkatzas (May 1, 2012)

First of all, we already had a working relationship with Ernie Ball for 6 months before Jason joined our band, so the whole "the only reason Ernie Ball works with them is because of Jason" is a completely ignorant statement. 

I understand the majority of you like to talk shit on my band, but you all will be stuffing your fists in your mouth when you hear our new record. Jason contributed just as much to our new record as the rest of us, and at the end of the day, it takes all of us to play the songs, not just him.

Our entire band practices at home, and on tour for HOURS a day (something most bands do NOT do), and are always constantly trying to improve at what we do, in every way possible.


----------



## MikeH (May 1, 2012)

I look forward to the EP with great anticipation.


----------



## brutalwizard (May 1, 2012)

I cant wait to hear it, and love the gtars.

PS off topic But my friend/acquaintance Jordan is moving To utah to live with Dan for a bit from what i understand haha


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (May 1, 2012)

Varkatzas said:


> First of all, we already had a working relationship with Ernie Ball for 6 months before Jason joined our band, so the whole "the only reason Ernie Ball works with them is because of Jason" is a completely ignorant statement.
> 
> I understand the majority of you like to talk shit on my band, but you all will be stuffing your fists in your mouth when you hear our new record. Jason contributed just as much to our new record as the rest of us, and at the end of the day, it takes all of us to play the songs, not just him.
> 
> Our entire band practices at home, and on tour for HOURS a day (something most bands do NOT do), and are always constantly trying to improve at what we do, in every way possible.



Personally, I think people are just ripping on your band because they are jealous. I did not know of this relationship with EB months prior and it is good on ya that yall got endorsed.

As for the new album, how is it compared to Damnation? I loved the first album but Damnation ( nothing wrong with it) just did not appeal to me.

Looking forward to the EP though.


----------



## Varkatzas (May 1, 2012)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Personally, I think people are just ripping on your band because they are jealous. I did not know of this relationship with EB months prior and it is good on ya that yall got endorsed.
> 
> As for the new album, how is it compared to Damnation? I loved the first album but Damnation ( nothing wrong with it) just did not appeal to me.
> 
> Looking forward to the EP though.


Honestly, our new EP will sound nothing like My Damnation. You will definitely still be able to tell that it is Chelsea Grin, but we all pushed ourselves as hard as we possibly could to try and create a sound that no one has heard before. 

We named our new EP "Evolve" for a reason, haha.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (May 1, 2012)

Varkatzas said:


> Honestly, our new EP will sound nothing like My Damnation. You will definitely still be able to tell that it is Chelsea Grin, but we all pushed ourselves as hard as we possibly could to try and create a sound that no one has heard before.
> 
> We named our new EP "Evolve" for a reason, haha.



Okay thank you for clarifying that. 

now i'm stoked.


----------



## spawnofthesith (May 2, 2012)

Varkatzas said:


> First of all, we already had a working relationship with Ernie Ball for 6 months before Jason joined our band, so the whole "the only reason Ernie Ball works with them is because of Jason" is a completely ignorant statement.
> 
> I understand the majority of you like to talk shit on my band, but you all will be stuffing your fists in your mouth when you hear our new record. Jason contributed just as much to our new record as the rest of us, and at the end of the day, it takes all of us to play the songs, not just him.
> 
> Our entire band practices at home, and on tour for HOURS a day (something most bands do NOT do), and are always constantly trying to improve at what we do, in every way possible.



Please no be angry with sevenstring.org! haha. I love your music! I actually wrote a little rant earlier in this thread about haters. I'll never understand why people feel the need to shit on others personal expressions of music just because they personally don't like it.

Look forward to hearing the new material 

Oh and Sonnet of the Wretched was the first song I learned on a 7


----------



## Fred the Shred (May 2, 2012)

Classic flow here, as usual. It's always quite interesting to see this classic:
- band you don't dig gets endorsed by brand you dig;
- a ton of posts of hate, usually using the very false premise of "it the guitarist isn't godlike why is he endorsed?!?!?!?!!!!!!1111ONE" follows;
- a member of the band posts, more often than not in quite a civilized way;
- the thread resumes civility and some fans feel it's safe to post now.



The music is definitely not my cup of tea at all, to be honest. It is irrelevant for the thread at hand, which is meant to showcase the guys' gorgeous axes, which they are.

Regarding the whole endorsement thing, I did a very simple exercise: open YT, type "chelsea grin", and look at the number of views of the top 5 results (to evade one hit wonders like Rebecca Black and the like). That in itself explains the endorsement wonderfully - brands invest in promotion via established artists / bands, not in some self-righteous crusade to help BedroomShredder#209503 who has chops yet zero following make his 32 subscribers happy.


----------



## breadtruck (May 2, 2012)

Fred the Shred said:


> Classic flow here, as usual. It's always quite interesting to see this classic:
> - band you don't dig gets endorsed by brand you dig;
> - a ton of posts of hate, usually using the very false premise of "it the guitarist isn't godlike why is he endorsed?!?!?!?!!!!!!1111ONE" follows;
> - a member of the band posts, more often than not in quite a civilized way;
> ...



Couldn't have put it better myself!

I've never properly got into Chelsea Grin but have been keeping an eye on them since Jason joined. I know I'll like their material but I just get caught up in things and become too busy to properly listen to that many new bands.

And yes you can paint me a shade of jelly because of those EB's.


----------



## themike (May 2, 2012)

Fred the Shred said:


> The music is definitely not my cup of tea at all, to be honest. It is irrelevant for the thread at hand, which is meant to showcase the guys' gorgeous axes, which they are.


 
+1 Absolute bottom line - although the response from the band member of a "new sound no one has heard before" is kind of like shit-talker bait 

edit: Coining the term "hate-bait" right now. Score.


----------



## dschonn (May 2, 2012)

I´d like to know what John is thinking about this vicious abusing of his beautiful designed and crafted instruments 

I don´t want to hate I´m just really jealous of all this awesome guitars!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 2, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Jason Richardson



 being from Oceania - the only thing I associate Jason Richardson with is a two-manufacturer car racing series.

Who is he?

So being a massive cock-hammer and using 3/7 strings on your guitar gets you endorsements, huh?

Edit: yes I realise it's about exposure - what I mean is "So being a massive cock-hammer and using..." gets your fans, huh?

BRB - going to live on Mars.


----------



## MikeH (May 2, 2012)

Since when does Jason use 3 out of 7 strings?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 2, 2012)

MikeH said:


> Since when does Jason use 3 out of 7 strings?




Was talking about the rest of the band


----------



## Varkatzas (May 3, 2012)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Was talking about the rest of the band


Maybe you should start using "3 out of 7 strings" and your band may become as successful as mine. Then again, probably not.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 3, 2012)

This thread went way downhill.


----------



## Valennic (May 3, 2012)

Varkatzas said:


> Maybe you should start using "3 out of 7 strings" and your band may become as successful as mine. Then again, probably not.




Nooooot the best way to handle that man..


----------



## spawnofthesith (May 3, 2012)

Valennic said:


> Nooooot the best way to handle that man..



Meh... how would you respond if someone was needlessly being a dick to you and your music?


----------



## TheBigGroove (May 3, 2012)

Varkatzas said:


> Maybe you should start using "3 out of 7 strings" and your band may become as successful as mine. Then again, probably not.



Pretty sure you won this one before you even said anything bruh.......


----------



## Razzy (May 3, 2012)

Valennic said:


> Nooooot the best way to handle that man..



It made ME laugh.

If someone questioned my musicality and called me a cock-hammer, I probably wouldn't have the nicest things to say either.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 3, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> I'm not sure I feel they should all have an endorsement (please correct me if I'm wrong) But if Jason Richardson walks into a band and joins, they all get an endorsement? Don't get me wrong, I love Chelsea Grin but most of their songs are chugga chugga. Ernie Ball is a high-end product and if I gave endorsements I'd want them to do a little more than chugs.
> Just my two cents.


 
Not sure the style of music the make is what matters so much as the money/attention it generates be it for their musical prowess or simply WHO its members are. Then again I could be off base and endorsements could have absolutely nothing to do with marketing.


----------



## Randy (May 3, 2012)

One troll down. Keep things civil or there will be more.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 3, 2012)

Varkatzas said:


> First of all, we already had a working relationship with Ernie Ball for 6 months before Jason joined our band, so the whole "the only reason Ernie Ball works with them is because of Jason" is a completely ignorant statement.
> 
> I understand the majority of you like to talk shit on my band, but you all will be stuffing your fists in your mouth when you hear our new record. Jason contributed just as much to our new record as the rest of us, and at the end of the day, it takes all of us to play the songs, not just him.
> 
> Our entire band practices at home, and on tour for HOURS a day (something most bands do NOT do), and are always constantly trying to improve at what we do, in every way possible.


 
There's always gonna be haters, homie. Not sayin' it's right. I'm sayin' shake the bitches off and keep doing what you do. Everyone in here that's bitching wishes they had those guitars. I imagine that's what all the mudslinging is about.

Realistically what sense does it make to say ANY individual is more deserving of a musical tool than someone else? 



Jay-Z said:


> A wise man told me don't argue with fools; ppl from a distance don't know who's who...


 




spawnofthesith said:


> Meh... how would you respond if someone was needlessly being a dick to you and your music?


 
I'm sure it can be irritating, hurt feelings, etc but at the end of the day, you're where you are, and they're still on the sidelines spectating. World keeps spinnin'...


----------



## ncfiala (May 3, 2012)

I had no idea who the band was (I thought it was some chick's name) since I try to ignore the endless stream of "deathcore" groups, but the guitars sure are sweet looking.


----------



## Fred the Shred (May 3, 2012)

Varkatzas said:


> Maybe you should start using "3 out of 7 strings" and your band may become as successful as mine. Then again, probably not.



Comments about your own success as a response to textbook insults are at risk of picturing you as a massive self-conceited douche, which in turn generates more trolling by random people, and it's a never ending cycle, man - the veracity of that conclusion is pretty irrelevant to the flame hungry troll people, who are worse than the wood trolls that tend to stir the argument initially.

If you feel you must answer an unwarranted insult, it's always better to keep the cool and avoid shooting the "look at where WE are and where YOU are" adage - regardless of it being true or not, it seems to be have an impressive ability to lure trolls from even the furthest reaches!


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 3, 2012)

Plus, I'll say it for you...


----------



## TheBigGroove (May 3, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Realistically what sense does it make to say ANY individual is more deserving of a musical tool than someone else?



Seriously...

I mean getting endorsed is EASY guys...all you have to do is start a band, write material, practice/rehearse, play some shows, play some more shows, put out an EP, distribute said EP, play some more shows/tour surrounding states in a van, write new material, find a label, play some more shows, get some sort of deal with that label, play some more shows/tour surrounding states, write more new material, get funding for studio time, record new material, get funding for post-prod, tour on new material, tour the US on new material, tour Europe on new material, tour, tour, tour, tour, tour, tour....hopefully all of this can be accomplished in like 5 years

Soo yeah, even though CG has obviously done all this, NO, they don't deserve anything better than Squier stagemasters


----------



## TheBigGroove (May 3, 2012)

Fred the Shred said:


> it seems to be have an impressive ability to lure trolls from even the furthest reaches!


----------



## DMAallday (May 3, 2012)

....can we stop all the trash talking. This thread is clearly about their "guitars" that is all. If people have a problem go tell someone else instead to filling up this thread with garbage! I, for one, would love to see more pictures of the beautiful guitars!!


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (May 3, 2012)

Not a fan of CG at all, but lovely EB's, and I'll definitely be looking out for the new material!


----------



## Randy (May 3, 2012)

Actually, considering the pics of the guitar have already been passed around and the majority of this thread is massively off-topic, I think we're due for a lock.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 3, 2012)

TheBigGroove said:


> Seriously...
> 
> I mean getting endorsed is EASY guys...all you have to do is start a band, write material, practice/rehearse, play some shows, play some more shows, put out an EP, distribute said EP, play some more shows/tour surrounding states in a van, write new material, find a label, play some more shows, get some sort of deal with that label, play some more shows/tour surrounding states, write more new material, get funding for studio time, record new material, get funding for post-prod, tour on new material, tour the US on new material, tour Europe on new material, tour, tour, tour, tour, tour, tour....hopefully all of this can be accomplished in like 5 years
> 
> Soo yeah, even though CG has obviously done all this, NO, they don't deserve anything better than Squier stagemasters


 
I imagine most folks don't look at it from this perspective.


----------

